# FS: TIVO Toshiba SD-H400 240 Hrs Product Lifetime ($30 starting bid)



## Judremy (Jun 28, 2004)

Selling my Toshiba SD-H400 with Product Lifetime Service (not Basic Service). It has all the books and 90% of the cabling that came with it including the IR receivers and such. I also have a wireless device for it that once I find, will post as well. If you have any questions, please let me know.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150536420992&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I will be monitoring this thread, so if you have any questions, feel free to ask them here or via eBay. Starting price is $30 with a Buy-It-Now of $200.


----------

